# Sigmatel Mp3 Player



## meredithw_10

I recently bought a mp3 player on ebay, which I thought was an iPod, but turned out to be a no name brand player. The person who I bought it from said it was a sigmatel, but I can't find the name brand anywhere. I was wondering which music download sites will work with my MP3 player?:4-dontkno 

Mer


----------



## Joefireline

Any unprotected .MP3 files will work, so you just want one which you can download the .MP3 file straight from...


----------



## meredithw_10

Thank you. Can you recomend a download site?


----------



## Joefireline

Well, www.mp3shits will get you some, for free (is legal) and same with http://www.mp3fusion.net/


----------

